# Star Trek vs Star Wars



## iammerlin (3. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6351:spiff9bd.jpg] 

 Der Name des Threads sagt es schon!

                                                                Ich will eure Meinung hören was ist besser SW oder ST und warum?



ps: bitte auch gut begründen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Januar 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema!


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig Star Wars, Star Trek ist mir zu viel mit allen 700 Episoden,  10 Filmen, Bücher, Comics, etc.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Star Wars ist einfach cooler und besser.

Star Treck is mir so langweilig und is irgentwie komich. Die Raumschiffe sind so merkwürdig.
Ich sag nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das siet nicht so flugtauglich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

i guck beides gerne verdammt gerne und mir is dat Jacke ob SW im TV läuft oder ST ...beide Geschichten haben Ihre Vor & Nachteile^^


----------



## Chraesi (3. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt Star Wars zwar ein Tick besser, aber Star Trek ist natürlich auch sehr cool.
An Star Wars gefallen mir vorallem die Bücher von Timothy Zahn und generell die Bücher und Comics die nach Episode 4 spielen.
Star Trek überzeugt mich vorallem durch Enterprise und New Frontier, sowie Deep Space Nine und Voyager. Meiner Meinung nach ist bei Star Trek das visuelle (Filme und Serien) besser durchdacht als bei Star Wars, während bei Star Wars das EU besser ausgearbeitet erscheint.


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Star wars natürlich!

Star trek ist meiner meinung nicht so gut und irg ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Maladin (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde Star Wars etwas unrealistisch (selbst für Science Fiction). Die Rebellen sind alle sooo locker und da sind alle Kumpel. Irgendwie kämpfen die nicht ernst genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Trek ist philosophisch etwas tiefgründiger - das gefällt mir sehr gut.

Die Androiden bei Star Trek sehen auch nicht aus wie Papierkörbe oder C3PO (und machen keine pseudowitzigen Bemerkungen). Obwohl R2D2 nicht mal schlecht ist :>

Ich gugg beides und mag auch Star Wars ... aber Star Trek bekommt halt ein paar mehr Punkte bei mir.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2009)

Ich mag auch beides. 

Star Wars ist halt eher so ein SciFi-Maerchen und kommt mit grossen Helden daher, die fuer das Fortbestehen des Universums verantwortlich sind bzw. zumindest dessen Entwicklung extrem beeinflussen. Sowas zieht einen halt schon in den Bann - auch wenn fuer SciFi teils ein wenig zu unrealistisch ist bzw. auch grosse Fantasy-Anteile beigemischt sind.

Star Trek ist halt wirklich "durchdachter" und wirkt dadurch realistischer - aber sicher auch ein wenig trockener, weniger mitreissend. Ausserdem fehlen die wirklich grossen Helden und die wirklichen epischen Abenteuer. Dafuer wird mehr Wert auf die einzelnen Figuren gelegt, die Charaktere werden besser herausgearbeitet und auch "Alltaegliches" findet Platz in den Geschichten. Und ab und zu sorgen eher ungewoehnlichere Figuren fuer ein wenig Abwechslung. Mir persoenlich haben die Folgen mit Q noch immer am besten gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und zum Thema Flugtauglichkeit von Raumschiffen: In der Schwerelosigkeit gibt es keine Aerodynamik...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

jo, das Starwarsuniversum ist halt epochal und beschränkt sich damit eigetlich auf die "großen Ereignisse" in den Filmen.

Star Trek ist, dank der Gründe, die Ogil erläutert hat, viel mehr ein Serienuniversum. Viele kleine Schlachten etc, die aber nicht unbedingt zu einem sehr großen Ereignis führen und damit sehr gut für laaaaange Serien erignen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar: Starwars
Star Trek mag ich nicht, ist nicht so mein Ding.
Insgesamtmag ich SciFi bis auf Star Wars gar nicht


----------



## Rappi (3. Januar 2009)

Star Wars gefällt mir besser. Besonders die Jedi-Ritter haben es mir angetan.
Das liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass Star Trek viel komplexer ist und ich mich darin nicht so wirklich zurechtfinde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde Star Trek besser, eben weil es realistischer ist, keiner mit einer allmächtigen Macht herumfuchtelt (Außer Q aber das ist eine Macht die selbst Yodas Mächtlein bei weitem übertrifft), man kann sich mehr hineinversetzen, man sieht wie das Leben eines Sternenflottenoffiziers ist, man kann alles nachvollziehen und es ist immernoch das beste mit ein paar Kumpels zusammenzu sitzen und zu fachsimpeln welche Amplitudenmodifikation auf der Steuerbordkonsole des Maschinenraums eines Sovereign-Klasse Schiffes zu sehen war und ob man aus den anderen Serien weiß wie man den Output des Warpkerns um 0,2854% erhöhen könnte, wenn man diese Amplitudenmodifikation verändert...

Star Wars hingegen ist immer mehr so... Fantasy in Space gewesen... ein großes Märchen... grob gezeichnet immer Gut gegen Böse und große Helden... es ist nicht schlecht aber es ist für mich eben mehr Fantasy als Sci-Fi mit großen Schwertkämpfen, Imperien, Intrigen... wenn es natürlich im Fernsehen kommt schau ich es mir auch an aber es bleibt immer dieser Nachgeschmack und auch immer die Frage "Warum?" Es sieht dort alles immer so einfach aus, alle sind gut drauf, fröhlich obwohl die gerade einen aussichtslosen Krieg führen und mehrfach am Rande der Vernichtung standen... Wenn ich mir da zum Beispiel DS9 als Gegensatz angucke... der Dominionkrieg, da merkte man den Charakteren an, dass Krieg ist, das sie kaum eine Chance haben, sie wissen das sie schneller sterben können als ihnen lieb ist und da ist für mich immernoch die beste Szene am Anfang von "Sacrifice of Angels" wenn O'Brien und Bashir "The Charge of the Light Brigade" zitieren... oder als endlich die Klingonen in den Kampf eingriffen, das gab richtige Gänsehaut, ein Jubeln, doch wo bekam ich Gänsehaut bei Star Wars? Wo musste man bei Star Wars weinen? Bei Star Trek gibt es eben auch viele einfach emotionale Momente "The Inner Light", "The Visitor", "What you leave behind" um nur ein paar Folgen zu nennen in denen es eben nicht nur um den großen Kampf, Bang Bang und Explosionen ging sondern um Erfahrungen die einen wirklich berühren und das fehlt mir persönlich sehr an Star Wars... es ist eben nur das große Kämpfen, in allen Filmen läuft es auf einen großen Kampf am ende hinaus oder läuft von einem großen Kampf am Anfang weg... es fehlt einfach viel meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Haggelo (3. Januar 2009)

<-- Star Wars Fan!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.Beides ist toll,beides hat seine Nachteile.
Bin neutral.Gucke beides gerne.Wenn beides gleichzeitig laufen würde.
Würde ich mich für Star Trek entscheiden.Star Wars kenn ich alle Filme und die Zeichentrick Serie ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. =D


----------



## Haxxler (3. Januar 2009)

Star Wars gefällt mir besser. Ja auch wenn es vielleicht nicht so realistisch ist wie Star Trek aber es heißt ja nicht umsonst Science Fiction 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Januar 2009)

Star Wars finde ich besser. Aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich glaube, dass Star Trek so ein alte-Leute Zeug ist.^^


----------



## Theroas (4. Januar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Star Wars finde ich besser. Aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil ich glaube, dass Star Trek so ein alte-Leute Zeug ist.^^



Ist tatsächlich auch 'ne Frage des Alters.
Bis 18 fand ich Star Wars besser, dann ging mir das ganze Drama und das *pew pew* allmählich
auf den Keks. Aktuell wühl ich mich durch die *Deep Space Nine*-Staffeln. Ab Staffel 4 großer Sport!

--> definitiv Star Trek.




edit: Achja, als ich klein war hieß "Star Wars" übrigens noch "Krieg der Sterne".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Theroas schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich auch 'ne Frage des Alters.



Naja... ich mag Star Trek seit ich 5 oder 6 Jahre alt bin, seit ich damals die USS Excelsior als kleines Plastikschiffchen geschenkt bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die steht noch heute in meiner Vitrine)


----------



## Theroas (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja... ich mag Star Trek seit ich 5 oder 6 Jahre alt bin, seit ich damals die USS Excelsior als kleines Plastikschiffchen geschenkt bekommen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne Star Trek seit TNG im öffentlich rechtlichen lief.
Da war mir damals eben aber noch zu wenig Action dabei,
die hab ich dann bei Star Wars ausgelebt.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Ich hab beides so wenig wie möglich gesehen...Star Trek ist besser.  2 von 4 Episoden die ich da gesehen hatte, hatte ne Moral.


----------



## Badfreak (4. Januar 2009)

Star Trek ist wie eine unendliche Geschichte.
Seit über 40 Jahren wird sie weiterentwickelt und hat heute noch Elemente aus den Anfängen.
Dadurch wirkt sie realistisch und ist keine Effekthascherei wie Star Wars.
Star Trek vermittelt auch eine Botschaft, sie lautet:" Egal wie ausweglos oder schlimm die Situation erscheint, glaube an Deine Freunde und Du wirst gerettet."
Das wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder, ich mag es sehr.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Egal wie ausweglos oder schlimm die Situation erscheint, glaube an Deine Freunde und Du wirst gerettet."


Dann hab ich die Botschaft falsch verstadnen. Ich dachte die währe  "Egal wie ausweglos oder schlimm die Situation erscheint, tu etws um sie zu bessern." Nichts wird besser wenn man sich auf andere verläßt ;/

Schade. Hab ich wohl wirklich net kapiert...


----------



## Badfreak (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, auch das ist richtig.
immer alles geben und nie aufgeben.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm joa ich würd eher Star Trek sagen damit bin ich aufgewachsen^^ (mein Dad hat mir die volle Breitseite gegeben XD) naja aber denke auch das die meisten Star Wars als besser impfinden weil es einfach 6 Filme sind angeschaut weist bescheit^^ Star Trek is halt einfach ein kleinen wenig größer =P. Aber glaub deswegen gefällts mir auch besser einfach mehr^^ und wie andere sagten realistischer


----------



## S.E.Lain (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm ja auf jedenfall Star Wars gefällt mir einfach wesentlich besser naja da wird halt mehr geschnetzelt
Star Trek is zwar auch ganz nett aber einfach viel zu viel


PS: Solltest aus dem ganzen vll eine umfrage machen wäre nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2009)

ich mag Star Wars auch lieber...Star Trek ist zwar wesentlich realistischer und tiefgängiger,aber wenn ich schon Sci Fi sehe oder Fantasy dann auch richtig.dann lieber das Märchen Star Wars...
was den grössten Untérschied ausmacht ist einfach die Tricktechnik in den beiden Genres.Star Wars ist da einfach um Lichtjahre voraus.Star Trek wirkt irgendwie immer ein bischen wie Fernsehproduktion,selbst die Kinofilme...
und ausserdem ist Star Trek seit Picard alles ein bissel wie ne Soap...Kirk war noch ein Klassiker.da hab ich,als ich ein Teenie war, jeden Samstag drauf gewartet und die Folgen verschlungen,aber hing wohl auch mit dem Alter zusammen.in den frühen 70ern hätte ich wohl auch Picard und Co richtig cool gefunden...


----------



## Preform (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es eindeutig Star Wars. Warum? Weil ich ehrlich gesagt mit Stark Trek nie was am Hut hatte (mit 20 Jahren warsch zu jung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badfreak (5. Januar 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was den grössten Untérschied ausmacht ist einfach die Tricktechnik in den beiden Genres.Star Wars ist da einfach um Lichtjahre voraus.Star Trek wirkt irgendwie immer ein bischen wie Fernsehproduktion,selbst die Kinofilme...



Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
Zugegeben, Star Wars war revolutionär wo die erste Episode erschienen ist (1978), auch die nachgereichten Episoden fackeln ein wahres Effektfeuerwerk ab aber die neueren Kinofilme von Star Trek können da durchaus mithalten.
Es sind halt weniger Effekte aber dafür gut platziert, es bleiben stets die Characktere im Mittelpunkt und natürlich die Story.
Wenn man WoW nicht mit WAR vergleichen darf oder soll, dann ist der Vergleich Star Wars gegen Star Trek auch sinnfrei.
Star Wars sind CGI-Actionfilme und Star Trek ist halt ne Weltraum Soap, Äpfel und Birnen undso.
Gruß Bad


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

Star trek finde ich nicht so gut aber jeder das seine!

/vote for Star Wars, möge die macht mit dir sein mein junger padawan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders.
> Zugegeben, Star Wars war revolutionär wo die erste Episode erschienen ist (1978), auch die nachgereichten Episoden fackeln ein wahres Effektfeuerwerk ab aber die neueren Kinofilme von Star Trek können da durchaus mithalten.


also da muss ich dir widersprechen...die Firma ILM macht nun mal die beste Tricktechnik der Welt und die Tricktechnik von Star Trek und Star Wars zu vergleichen ist ungefähr als wenn du ein Tatort mit James Bond vergleichst....ich will damit nicht StarTrek schlecht reden,aber wenn es einen gravierenden Unterschied gibt, dann ist es dieser...


----------



## Hubautz (5. Januar 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, kann man das sehr schwer vergleichen. Star Trek ist in erster Linie eine Fernsehserie mit Kino-Ablegern, Star Wars ist eine reine Kino-Reihe mit diversen „Nebenprodukten“.
Star Trek TNG hatte 178 Folgen. Da ist klar, dass da ein Haufen Müll dabei ist. Allerdings gab es auch richtige Highlights. (Alles was mit Raum-Zeit-Verschwurbelungen zu tun hat und vor Allem die letzte Doppelfolge „All the good things“).
Die Qualität der Kinofilme ist sehr durchwachsen. Meine Favoriten sind „The Voyage Home“ und  „First Contact“.
Patrick Steward (Picard) und Brent Spiner (Data) sind renommierte Shakespeare-Darsteller, was sich in der schauspielerischen Qualität niederschlägt.
Diese ist in Star Wars doch eher bescheiden.

Interessant ist auch die Erklärung verschiedener Phänomene in Star Trek. (Absolutes Highlight:  die Heisenberg-Kompensatoren !)

Die ersten 3 Star Wars Filme fand ich sehr gelungen, die drei neueren eigentlich nur noch auf Effekte ausgelegt (die zugegebenermaßen sehr ansehnlich sind). Aber dieses „Scheiß-auf-Handlung-Hauptsache-es scheppert-ordentlich“ ist mir persönlich zu banal.


----------



## Badfreak (5. Januar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Raum-Zeit-Verschwurbelungen



This word made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch der Rest, 100% /sing erm.. /sign
Gerade Patrick Stewart erweckt auf mich den Eindruck als wenn er nie was anderes gemacht hätte als die NCC 1701 D rumzukommandieren.
Seine Authorität und Erhabenheit ist einfach genial dargestellt.
Allerdings ist Harrison Ford auch erst durch Star Wars entdeckt worden, bzw hatte durch Star Wars seinen Durchbruch.
Immerhin war er mal amerikanischer Präsident oder verwechsel ich da wieder mal was ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Mir war als ich klein war Star Trek zu kompliziert, und ich hab mich nur für Star Wars interessiert doch mit der zeit als ich älter wurde fing ich an Star trek zu lieben und Star Wars zu hassen. Mittlerweile muß ich sagen finde ich star Wars sowas von """unkomplex""" im gegensatz zu star trek. Dort sind die technischen Daten und ähnliches einfach nicht ausgeprägt, da geht es mehr um Action!


----------



## Kausrufe (7. Januar 2009)

Star Trek

Star Trek ist mehr eine Art "Philosophen im Weltall" durchdacht, viele Erklärungen und nicht immer Pew Pew (außer Star Trek: Enterprise aber das ist eine andere Gechichte) .
Star Wars wird halt die meiste Zeit nur geschnezelt und dann fühlt es sich mehr an als hätte man über eine Fantasygeschichte Scifi Texturen gestülpt.^^
Es ist nichts im Verhalten der Personen was wie SciFi wirkt, es wirkt wiegesagt mehr wie ein mittelalterliches Verhalten (immer feste drauf).


----------



## vollmi (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann hab ich die Botschaft falsch verstadnen. Ich dachte die währe  "Egal wie ausweglos oder schlimm die Situation erscheint, tu etws um sie zu bessern." Nichts wird besser wenn man sich auf andere verläßt ;/
> 
> Schade. Hab ich wohl wirklich net kapiert...



Und ich dachte immer die Kernaussage ist: "Wenn du neu in der Gruppe bist, mach dich aus dem Staub oder du wirst als erstes Sterben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand Star trek auch immer sehr viel realistischer. Das Zukunftsmodell in der Art jeder arbeitet um sich selbst zu verwirklichen und nicht nur zum eigenen Reichtum gefällt mir.
DS9 hat mich leider am anfang abgeschreckt, zuviel "Reich und Schön" im SiFi Modus.

Die interessantesten Spezies finde ich immernoch die Borg sowie die Spezies 8472.

mfG REné


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Find Star Wars so eigentlich besser, der Konflikt zwischen den Jedi und den Sith, vorallem find ich dort gut das es klar ist wer gegen wen krieg führt und dieser Krieg auch auf Planeten und Sektoren statt findet die nur als Flugrouten usw. interessant sind - das schöne ist aber das es nichtnur Raumschiffe sondern auch Infanterie, Artellierie und andere Kriegsmachienerie gibt - das macht das ganze viel authentischer. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich das Universum von Star Wars sehr schön finde, ich finde Clone Wars (Film und Serie) z. B. weit besser als die eigentlichen Filme, oder KotoR <3.

Mit Star Trek hab ich mich allerdings auch nicht so viel beschäftigt, Fakt ist aber das dort eher Krieg in Form von Flottenschlachten herrscht und sonst nur bisl gephasert wird, in der Regel jedenfalls.

Beide Universen sind gut und bieten viel nutzbares Material für Spiele, Filme und sonst was, da ists eher eine Sache der Umsetzung.


----------



## Lanatir (7. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig Star Trek. Warum?

Nun ja...

Star Wars ist im Sci Fi das Equivalent zur Bild Zeitung. Einfach, malt nur schwarz weiss, polarisiert und hat keine wirkliche Tiefe. Also ganz leichte Kost, schnell zu verdauen.

Star Trek wiederum ist vielleicht nicht so spektakulär und reisserisch, dafür aber solide, mit den deutlich besseren Schauspielern (vergleicht einfach mal Leonard Nimoy mit diesem Blonden Heini der in den neuen Star Wars Filmen Anakin gespielt hat), den durchdachteren Inhalten, einer sich mit den Jahren entwickelnden Philosophie und auch einer deutlich glaubhafteren Technik.  Und allein die Tatsache das es in Star Trek 'Die Macht' nicht gibt machts für mich zum Gewinner.

Ach, und zum schluss noch ein kleines Schmankerl aus der Conan O'Brien Show in Amiland. Triumph der Comic Dog macht sich über Star Wars lustig. Beachtet vor allem das Ende. Ein Klassiker!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x115u4_tr...-dog-star-w_fun


----------



## Shrukan (9. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub für Star Trek bin ich zu jung^^
immerhin gabs von Star Wars einige Filme in meiner Zeit (ich bin 18).
Mir sind so gut wie keine Dinge aus Star Trek bekannt, mir war das ganze immer unsympathisch.
Immer diese sauberen Räume, immer diese komig aussehenden Typen wo man direkt erkannt hat, dass das echte Menschen sind (als kleines Kind).
Außerdem ist es ein bisschen langweilig sich immer auf das Raumschiff zu beschränken.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Januar 2009)

Star Treck ist was fürs Hirn.
Star Wars für die Augen.

Und ich mag beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (9. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> naja aber denke auch das die meisten Star Wars als besser impfinden weil es einfach 6 Filme sind angeschaut weist bescheit^^ Star Trek is halt einfach ein kleinen wenig größer =P.



Nunja, Star Wars sind nicht nur 6 Filme.

Die Filme sind nur ein kleiner Teil des Universums. Viel wird über Bücher vermittelt von denen es auch schon mehrere gibt wovon es sehr tolle gibt. (In etwa die König der Schmuggler Trilogie die sich mit dem Leben von Han Solo bevor er Luke Skywalker traf). Es gibt Bücher Filme Spiele etc.

Ein Beispiel: Dark Forces für die PSX. Das spielt während dem ersten Teil und streckt sich ne Zeit lang weiter.

Aber auch Bücher aus der alten Republik.

Sicherlich ist Star Trek um einiges größer, komplexer. Nur fand ich es komisch das ich nie einen Zusammenhang zwischen den einzelnen Serien fand. Ausser natürlich in den Filmen wo Picard auf Kirk trifft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Nunja... Von TNG auf DS9 gab es zumindest ein oder zwei Episoden in der Picard den Staffelstab an Sisko weitergab und die Zwistigkeiten zwischen den beiden aufgrund der Ereignisse der Schlacht von Wolf 359 wo Sisko seine Frau durch Locutus (Assimilierter Picard) verlor und er ihn dafür verantwortlich machte, dazu dann noch Worf und O'brien die von TNG auf DS9 gewechselt sind ebenso wie von DS9 auf Voyager, da die Voyager als Schiff DS9 zugeteilt war und kleine Maquisschiffchen + Spion gejagt hat und dabei in den Badlands dann endgültig verschollen ging...

Es ist wirklich nur TOS auf TNG wo man bis auf "Generations" nicht wirklich eine weitergabe oder einen Überlauf hat... und natürlich Enterprise aber da wurde am Ende der 4ten Staffel ja noch der Stab in Richtung TOS gelegt mit der Gründungsszene der Föderation


----------



## Kausrufe (9. Januar 2009)

Es gibt tausende Verbindungen bei Star Trek.
Ich könnte tausende Szenen nenen wo Fragen die in einer Serie auftauchten in der anderen beantwortet wurden.
Es gab immer wieder Szenen in dem die Crew einer Serie auf die einer anderen traff.
Z.B. die letzten Folge von Star Trek Enterprise (die die vor Kirk spielt) war eigentlich nur eine Holodeck Simulation auf der Enterprise von Picard und die sozusagen die Vorfolge zu einer "Das Nächste Jahrhundert" Folge war


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich nur TOS auf TNG wo man bis auf "Generations" nicht wirklich eine weitergabe oder einen Überlauf hat... und natürlich Enterprise aber da wurde am Ende der 4ten Staffel ja noch der Stab in Richtung TOS gelegt mit der Gründungsszene der Föderation



Hatte DeForest Kelley nicht einen kleinen Gastauftritt als gealterter Pille in der ersten TNG-Folge? Ich meine mich dunkel dran zu erinnern.
Legendär finde ich übrigens die DS9-Folge, wo sie durch einen Drehkörper in die Zeit von Kirk & Co zurückgeschickt werden und die Schauspieler in die Originalserie mit den Tribbles eingebaut wurden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2009)

Stimmt! Hab ich fast vergessen... die tolle Unterhaltung mit Data... ^^


----------



## Lanatir (10. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Hatte DeForest Kelley nicht einen kleinen Gastauftritt als gealterter Pille in der ersten TNG-Folge? Ich meine mich dunkel dran zu erinnern.
> Legendär finde ich übrigens die DS9-Folge, wo sie durch einen Drehkörper in die Zeit von Kirk & Co zurückgeschickt werden und die Schauspieler in die Originalserie mit den Tribbles eingebaut wurden.


Und in der sich Sisko am Ende das Autogramm von Kirk geben lässt, da hab ich Tränen gelacht. Vor allem als die Zeitagenten die das ganze untersucht haben dann zugegeben haben das sie es acuh gemacht hätten.


----------



## Badfreak (10. Januar 2009)

Puuh, da bin ich ja jetzt beruhigt.
Langsam verschiebt sich das Pendel doch noch Richtung Star Trek.
Hab schon gedacht alle wollen nur "Pew Pew" aber dem ist dann wohl doch nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smartlothar (12. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin seit Anfang der 70er Jahre Star Trek-Fan.Damals hieß es noch Raumschiff Enterprise.Das war lange bevor es Star Wars(Krieg der Sterne) überhaupt gab.Damals war es bei Erwachsenen verpönt sich so etwas wie Enterprise anzusehen.Ich kann mich sogar erinnern die ersten Folgen noch in Schwarz/Weiß gesehen zu haben. Ich fand die Serie damals sehr interessant,weil sie Einblicke in den Weltraum gegeben hat und einem zum Träumen aufgefordert hat.Die Erkenntnis das es auch noch etwas anderes gibt als unsere Erde empfand ich als faszinierend.Die darauf folgenden Serien mit Picard TNG habe ich mit sehr großem Interesse verfolgt,weil es auch dort sehr schöne Episoden gab.Das war Unterhaltung pur.DS9 war auch grandios,die Charaktere und die schauspielerischen Qualitäten der Darsteller waren unübertroffen.Die Kostüme und Masken sind bis heute unerreicht.
 Mit Star Wars konnte ich nie etwas anfangen,die Geschichte war mir zu verworren und unverständlich.Mir war auch die Ballerei ohne Sinn und Verstand zu hohl.Da mochte ich die klare Linie von Star Trek wesentlich lieber.Da fühlte man sich verstanden und wie zu Hause.Eine Woche ohne StarTrek ging gar nicht.Schade nur das es keine neue Folgen mehr gibt.Man hätte die Serie weiterführen sollen.Stoff zu diesem Thema gibt es doch genug!Gruß Lothar


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Also alle alten Star Wars Filme finde ich grandios. Die neueren treffen meinen Geschmack aber garnicht mehr.
Star Trek hab ich mir noch nie so lange angesehen das ich darüber urteilen könnte.


----------



## Stancer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich find beides Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Wars ist halt purer Science Fiction
Star Trek ist näher an der Realität und macht es dadurch spannend. Viele Technologien in Star Trek existieren in der Theorie von heute immerhin schon und die Technologien sind zum Teil sogar beschrieben wie sie funktionieren.

Unsere Zukunft wird mehr wie Star Trek aussehen als wie Star Wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Wobei ich sagen muss das die Parodien einen bleibenderen Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben als die Filme/Serie^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe Star Wars... aber Star Trek ist als Ganzes auch klasse... nur anders.

Mit TOS konnte ich wenig anfangen, die ersten Filme gefielen mir schon besser. TNG hat sich über die Jahre unglaublich entwickelt, vor allem durch die Charaktere. DS9 fand ich erst lahm, zum Ende hin immer besser (das  große Thema „ Dominionkrieg“ hat der Serie gut getan) hab die Serie aber nie komplett gesehen. VOY war okay, steigerte sich ebenfalls deutlich (vor allem auch tricktechnisch). ENT begann wechselhaft, wurde mit dem Xindi-Krieg auch deutlich besser. 
Überhaupt hatte ich den Eindruck, dass große staffelübergreifende Ereignisse (wie die Kriege oder die Borg bei VOY) den StarTrek-Serien immer besser getan haben als Staffeln die ausschließlich aus vielen kleinen Geschichten bestanden, auch wenn selbst die meist noch sehenswert waren. Aber ich steh halt eh eher auf Serien die eine große Geschichte (mit kleinen Nebenstorys) erzählt.

Star Wars hat dieses eher einfache „Gut gegen Böse“... Helden und Schurken, Krieg und Intrigen, große Abenteuer, eine Vielzahl an Welten und schrägen Kreaturen, tolle Raumschiffdesigns (dank George für den guten alten Sternzerstörer), einen Mööörder-Soundtrack  und Weltraumschlachten an denen ich mich auch nach 27 Jahren nicht satt sehen kann (dank George allein schon für die Schlacht um Endor).

STAR WARS ist eher was kurzes und schnelles... STAR TREK deutlich langsamer aber umfassender... ich mag beides. 
FARSCAPE mochte ich aber mindestens und fast wenn nicht sogar genau so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Januar 2010)

Horror-Filme > Star Wars > WTF is Star Trek?


----------



## Moruka (12. Januar 2010)

Ich mag beide obwohl ich Star Trek wohl etwas bevorzuge auch von den Büchern her. Ich liebe dort besonders die Episoden/Bücher über Zeitreisen, Raumverzerrungen oder Gefangen im Subraum das ist nämlich etwas was man bei Star Wars nicht hat.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mal SciFi gucke dann Star Wars
Star Trek hab ich noch nie geguckt werde ich warscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

*DIE MACHT IST MIT STAR WARS.* Fand Star Trek nie besonders gut...


----------



## mastergamer (13. Januar 2010)

Joa. Ich liebe Star Wars.

Mit Star Trek kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2010)

also Star Wars erinnert mich immer irgendwie an ein Märchen,wo alle Gut gegen Böse-Klischees erfüllt werden,während Start Trek für mich immer irgendwie ein Blick in eine mögliche Zukunft ist...
da ich allerdings der absolute Popcornkino-Fan bin schau ich mir Star Wars viel lieber an,da die Spezialeffekte dort eine Generation davon entfernt sind von den Star Trek-Effekten


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

ich find beides kewl wobei star wars irgendwie spannender ist als star trek :/


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Januar 2010)

Ich mag auch beides! Gucke gerade mal wieder die Star Wars Filme!

Der letzte Star Trek Film war der erste Film, den ich auf meinem neuen 42" Full HD Fernseher gesehen hab und es war die richtige Entscheidung! Den fand ich wirklich klasse! 

Bei Star Trek finde ich die verschiedenen Rassen Klasse und ihr "Eigenheiten" die Ehre bei den Klingonen etc.pp. aber es ist durch die verschiedenen Serien, Enterprise, Voyager, Deep Space Nine etwas undurchsichtig geworden...


----------



## marion9394 (13. Januar 2010)

Star Trek natürlich!

Die Serie ist Kult! Die Filme 1 - 6 einfach genial. Das Spiel wird natürlich auch gespielt ;D

Eine ganz logische Entscheidung ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Star Trek natürlich!
> 
> Die Serie ist Kult! Die Filme 1 - 6 einfach genial. Das Spiel wird natürlich auch gespielt ;D
> 
> Eine ganz logische Entscheidung ;D


Faszinierend :/


----------

